# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [RID] Rgion parisienne

## BiM

Coucou  ::yaisse2::  

Voil votre meilleure organisatrice de retour et dj prte  retenter l'exprience. Je vous propose une sortie fte de la musique (donc le 21 Juin) pour se retrouver.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Avez-vous des ides de lieu ?
Qui seras des ntres ?

----------


## Deadpool

Yeah! BiM est de retour!  ::D:   ::yaisse2::  

Esprons que cette RID aie plus de succs que les 2 prcdentes.  ::aie:: 

J'en suis si a se fait en tout cas.  ::wink::

----------


## gege2061

Ah enfin une vrais organisatrice qui supporte la pression, parce qu'avec Aitone c'est pas a  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Mais lol ouai pauvre Aitone....ya des jours avec et des jours sans....bizarrement toutes les RID organises par lui c'tait des jours sans  ::mrgreen::  

tient bon je suis sure que si tu ramenais aitone tu en verrais un paquet de monde (qui tente rien n'a rien  ::aie::    )

----------


## Deadpool

En parlant d'Aitone, il vient toujours sur le forum, non parce que moi je le vois plus. : (Il me donne pas de nouvelles).

Bon, ceci dit,  c'est vrai que je viens pas trs souvent sur le forum non plus ces temps-ci.  ::aie:: 

Edit: pour motiver les troupes, je paie une tourne pour fter mon anniversaire aux 6 premiers qui annoncent qu'ils viennent.  ::mrgreen::  Allez, plus que 3 personnes.

----------


## BiM

Dernier message de Aitone : 1er Juin au petit matin.

----------


## spawntux

Je serais la ^^

enfin je pense .

----------


## Katyucha

Tout le monde sait que l'organisation, c'est un truc de fille

Je serai peut etre la mais vraiment pas sur

----------


## Shugo78

... Je pourrais surement tre l !!  ::D: 
Ca colle enfin avec mes disponibilites ....

----------


## BiM

Voici la liste pour le moment :
gege2061trinityDevDescentspawntuxKatyuchaShugo78BiM

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

non j'ai pas dit que je pouvais venir  :8O:   c'est loin le 21 d'ici la...

----------


## BiM

C'est pas grave, t'es oblige, Descent te payes  boire !

----------


## Shugo78

C'est bien un jeudi le 21....  ::roll::

----------


## BiM

Oui, le lendemain je repars  Perpignan de toute faon  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> Voici la liste pour le moment :
> gege2061trinityDevDescentspawntuxKatyuchaShugo78BiM


Comme trin' je vois que j'ai pas le choix  ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

> Comme trin' je vois que j'ai pas le choix


Visiblement... on est tous oblig de venir....  ::twisted:: 
Remarque moi a me drange pas, pour une fois que je dois pouvoir venir

----------


## nyal

aitone je l'ai crois dans les transports. Il allait bien. Moi peut etre je ne suis pas sur.

----------


## Katyucha

Euh ... ah non, t'as pas dit que tu viendrais... si BiM vient, j'viens pas. Qu'elle organise, ca suffit

 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Euh ... ah non, t'as pas dit que tu viendrais... si BiM vient, j'viens pas. Qu'elle organise, ca suffit


 ::salo::

----------


## Cybher

le 21 juin? oula on prvoit avec beaucoup d'avance maintenant...
ou sont passes ces organisations  la dernire minute??  ::aie::   ::aie::  

J'essaierais de me joindre  vous si cela ne vous embete pas trop  ::aie::   ::aie::  

A+

Michel

----------


## BiM

> le 21 juin? oula on prvoit avec beaucoup d'avance maintenant...
> ou sont passes ces organisations  la dernire minute??


Demande  Aitone, avec moi, ca a toujours t fait un peu  l'avance et c'est aussi pour a qu'on a pas trop de problmes d'organisation.

Visiblement, le programme de la fte de la musique sera disponnible  partir du 12 Juin (http://www.fetedelamusique.culture.fr/index_flash.php). Donc on fixera un lieu  ce moment-ci.

gege2061trinityDevDescentspawntuxKatyuchaShugo78CybherBiM

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

UP




> non j'ai pas dit que je pouvais venir   c'est loin le 21 d'ici la...

----------


## gege2061

> UP


Dans le doute tu viens, et si tu viens pas on te rserve les orties  ::twisted::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Dans le doute tu viens, et si tu viens pas on te rserve les orties


me tente pas  ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

Les nomins pour la tourne gratuite sont pour le moment :
gege2061trinityDev (sisi tu viens  ::mrgreen::  )spawntuxKatyuchaShugo78BiM

Dsol Cybher, pas assez rapide, t'as plus qu' compter sur un dsistement.  ::aie::

----------


## Cybher

> Dsol Cybher, pas assez rapide, t'as plus qu' compter sur un dsistement.


ou plutot pas assez souvent sur le forum....  ::aie::  
mais je suis bon joueur. 
Si je suis la (ce qui nest pas encore sur), j'offre un verre a Descent en cadeau d'anniversaire  :;):  

A+

Michel

----------


## Shugo78

> (http://www.fetedelamusique.culture.fr/index_flash.php).


je deviens fou... je vois des liens mort partout  ::aie:: .



> Les nomins pour la tourne gratuite sont pour le moment : 
> gege2061trinityDev (sisi tu viens  )spawntuxKatyuchaShugo78BiM


Cool  ::mouarf:: , tu nous offre quoi ?

----------


## BiM

> je deviens fou... je vois des liens mort partout .


Tu deviens fou...

----------


## Shugo78

Pourtant le lien donne ici pour moi  ::pleure::  :
http://www.fetedelamusique.culture.fr/index_flash.php)



> Tu deviens fou....


Je vais faire une cure a la place de la RID alors  ::): .

----------


## BiM

> Pourtant le lien donne ici pour moi  :
> http://www.fetedelamusique.culture.fr/index_flash.php)
> 
> Je vais faire une cure a la place de la RID alors .


Bonne ide, mais je crois que tu as surtout un problme de parenthses. Je verrais si je trouve du produit anti-parenthses au supermarch la prochaine fois, c'est dangereux ces trucs l...

----------


## Shugo78

Ah mais oui.... (clair de gnie) .... C'est a cause de la parenthses que le lien ne marche pas  ::): .
Pour le produit anti-parenthse, je crois que j'ai trouv, il suffit de mettre .... (clair de gnie) .... un espace  ::yaisse2:: .

----------


## BiM

> Ah mais oui.... (clair de gnie) .... C'est a cause de la parenthses que le lien ne marche pas .
> Pour le produit anti-parenthse, je crois que j'ai trouv, il suffit de mettre .... (clair de gnie) .... un espace .


Et ben c'est pas chez toi qu'on trouve les clairs de gnie... Tout simplement de l'effacer suffisait.

Bon arrtons de flooder ! J'attend de pouvoir mettre la RID sur la carte, problme technique  :;):

----------


## Shugo78

> Tout simplement de l'effacer suffisait.


 :8O:  :8O:  .... Impressionant .... non en effet c'est pas chez moi qu'on trouve les clairs de gnie  ::mouarf:: .



> Bon arrtons de flooder ! J'attend de pouvoir mettre la RID sur la carte, problme technique


Ah oki.

----------


## Katyucha

> Ah mais oui.... (clair de gnie) .... C'est a cause de la parenthses que le lien ne marche pas .
> Pour le produit anti-parenthse, je crois que j'ai trouv, il suffit de mettre .... (clair de gnie) .... un espace .


Rassure moi... tu travailles pas dans l'informatique j'espre ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

> Rassure moi... tu travailles pas dans l'informatique j'espre


Non non, je suis juste dveloppeur chez CHRONOTECH.
Dites vous bien que l-bas,ils prennent mme des types pires que moi... ::aie::  
Je vous assure que c'est effrayant  ::mouarf:: .
P-S :Comme j'adore mon patron et qu'on est bien pay, je fais de la pub sans demander d'tre payer en heure supp.  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

Inscrivez-vous : http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co..._rid.php?id=16

----------


## gege2061

> Inscrivez-vous : http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co..._rid.php?id=16





> Adresse : (o se retrouver)
> Prochainement...


Heureusement que c'est prcis entre parenthse qu'il s'agit d'un lieux !

 ::dehors::

----------


## Shugo78

> Heureusement que c'est prcis entre parenthse qu'il s'agit d'un lieux !


Ne t'inquite pas BiM je le fait  ta place,  ::kill::  <- gege

----------


## Katyucha

Pfff, elle fait mme pas secrtaire notre organisatrice ... c'est quoi ce travail ! tout se perd !
*met son gilet par balle*

----------


## nyal

> Pfff, elle fait mme pas secrtaire notre organisatrice ... c'est quoi ce travail ! tout se perd !
> *met son gilet par balle*


On dit assistante de direction.

----------


## BiM

La RID ne se fera que s'il reste des survivants  ::roll::  
 ::zekill::   ::pan::

----------


## Shugo78

Ah  :8O: , tous aux abris  ::aie:: .

----------


## Theocourant

Salut tout le monde,

Je me suis inscrit comme intress mais je ne sais pas encore si je serai dispo donc  prciser le moment venu.

Tho

----------


## BiM

Merci de vous tre inscrit !

Il reste des places videmment  ::mrgreen::  

Donc, je suis alle sur le site de la Fte de la musique, et devinez quoi ?! Ben c'est pas encore ouvert...

----------


## Shugo78

Ca veut dire ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

C'est officiel je ne peux venir ...je serais super occupe  ::oops::

----------


## BiM

> C'est officiel je ne peux venir ...je serais super occupe


TU ME TROMPES ???!

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

::aie::  T'imagines meme pas 




> TU ME TROMPES ???!

----------


## BiM

J'vais aller vendre notre bague de fiancailles avec un diamant 158 carats ! Mpfff !

----------


## Shugo78

:8O:  :8O:  ... Ca fait peur  ::lol::  ...  :8O:  :8O:

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

et encore t'as rien vu  ::aie::  




> ... Ca fait peur  ...

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est officiel je ne peux venir ...je serais super occupe


Rho...  ::cry:: 




> ... Ca fait peur  ...


Meuh non, nous sommes des gens (presque  ::aie:: ) normaux...  :;):

----------


## Katyucha

Cot organisation, on se retrouve o ? quelle heure?

----------


## BiM

> Cot organisation, on se retrouve o ? quelle heure?


Ben on le saura quand le site sera ouvert (Maintenant ils disent que ca sera dispo le 14 Juin  ::aie:: )...

----------


## Katyucha

L'ouverture est encore recul au 22 juin  ::aie::  

PS : oui, c'est une cnnerie

----------


## BiM

Tu sors !

C'est dispo : http://fetedelamusique.culture.fr/programme_france.php
Jetez aussi un petit coup d'oeil ici : http://www.linternaute.com/sortir/so...ue/paris.shtml

J'ai trouv des trucs qui ont l'air sympa :




> Le Cristal, 163 av de Suffren, M. Svres Lecourbe
> *19h00 - 22h30*
> The 4 ever Jol : Reprises rock telles que Tlphone, ACDC, Lenny Kravitz.





> Devant le restaurant Le Brasier, 88 rue Mouffetard, M. Place Monge, Censier Daubenton
> *19h00 - 00h30*
> Le rock de la mouff' : Reprises de Coldplay, Clapton, Neil Young, Tlphone, Pixies, Noir Dsir, Radiohead, Oasis, Eagles, U2, Police et beaucoup d'autres, par les groupes Les Mouff' Rocks et The Fried Frogs.





> Place du March St Honor, Devant le 48
> *20h30 - 23h00*
> Rock Psychdlique : Le groupe Alcools propose compositions originales et reprises (Radiohead, Pink Floyd, Air...).





> Angle des rues St Martin et Lombards
> *17h00- 00h00*
> Un plateau rock avec divers groupes dont Annalle, Acabame, Pock, Done Anker et Ashenia.





> Place du Bourg Tibourg
> *20h00-00h00*
> Concert pop rock des annes 90 avec le groupe The Way It Sounds, influenc par Radiohead, The Cranberries, The Smashing Pumpkins, Led Zeppelin...


Mais le plus interessant  faire reste de dambuler dans les rues (j'espre qu'il n'y a pas d'estropis) vers St Michel notemment qui est un quartier "actif".

PS : J'ai une orientation trs "vieux" rock mais je suis partante pour d'autres trucs videmment.

----------


## Katyucha

Je suis plutot rock mais j'aime bien tout 

Et comme dit la chanson :



> Je te suivrais, o tu iras j'irais

----------


## spawntux

Mouffetard me parait plus interessant ^^

----------


## Vow

> C'est officiel je ne peux venir ...je serais super occupe


Chut ! Fallait pas tout dire

----------


## LineLe

pitet que je pourrais venir, je ne sais pas encore ce que je fais ce soir l... enfin si vous voulez bien de moi  ::oops::  
(j'aime bien orientation vieux rock perso)

----------


## BiM

Tu es la bienvenue !!!

J'vais finir par croire qu'il y a beaucoup de ringards parmi les informaticiens  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

par contre, je souffre de crtinisme topographique, et il faut que je vienne en voiture (puisqu'il faut que je rentre en voiture) et si je viens il me faudrait un copilote si c'est possible :/

----------


## BiM

> par contre, je souffre de crtinisme topographique, et il faut que je vienne en voiture (puisqu'il faut que je rentre en voiture) et si je viens il me faudrait un copilote si c'est possible :/


Tout dpend o tu es en rgion parisienne  :;):

----------


## LineLe

Je pense que je viendrais direct aprs le boulot...
je bosse  Bagnolet

----------


## Vow

> J'vais finir par croire qu'il y a beaucoup de ringards parmi les informaticiens


Ca fait plaisir  ::aie::  
Et moi chuis pas la bienvenue ?

----------


## BiM

Toi tu es LE bienvenue, a moins que tu nous cache des choses sous tes vtements...

Line > 3/4 des gens ne peuvent pas repasser chez eux direct aprs le boulot  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

LineLe, si tu veux, emmne ton aspirateur, on regardera a.  ::aie::

----------


## spawntux

On ce donne rendez vous ou donc ? ^^

----------


## LineLe

> LineLe, si tu veux, emmne ton aspirateur, on regardera a.


Je comptais plutt emmener mon lance flamme  ::mrgreen::  
Mais bon, encore faut-il que j'arrive  arriver au lieu de rendez vous  ::?:

----------


## BiM

Heu je dirais on va tenter une petite station parce qu'il va y avoir du monde et on se dplacera aprs. De toute faon, les habituels retardataires ont mon numro  :;): 

Ensuite, j'ai une question... C'est gratuit les transports cette nuit l ? De quelle heure  quelle heure ? Les transports ferment-ils pendant la nuit ? (En fait j'en avais 3  ::aie:: )

----------


## LineLe

et les rponses sont ici :
http://www.ratp.info/informer/actus/...sique_2007.php

----------


## Shugo78

Tout va pour le mieu alors  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## Katyucha

Je retourne dans le sud 77 (Fontainebleau) donc possibilit de dposer quelqu'un sur le trajet

----------


## Shugo78

Pas la peine pour moi.

----------


## LineLe

si j'arrive  venir, et si personne n'a peur de monter dans un engin de mort, je peux dposer des gens en remontant vers le nord, je vais vers le Val d'Oise (95)

----------


## Shugo78

Il y a des fans de scooters ici ?
Parce que c'est tout ce que j'ai  part les transport en commun  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## BiM

> Il y a des fans de scooters ici ?
> Parce que c'est tout ce que j'ai  part les transport en commun .


Si Theocourant viens il pourra surement te ramener  :;):  (dans les Yvelines)

----------


## Shugo78

Cool, sinon je prend la voiture d'un copain  :;):

----------


## LineLe

et donc je suppose qu'il n'y a personne qui part de l'est de Paris pour me servir de copilote ou de guide ?  ::(:  
par contre il y a un truc qui m'inquite : le temps  ::?:  
je sens qu'il va faire un temps dgueu

----------


## Shugo78

Ben on vera bien  :;):  



> et donc je suppose qu'il n'y a personne qui part de l'est de Paris pour me servir de copilote ou de guide ?


non dsol, pas moi

----------


## LineLe

En fait  la limite je pourrais laisser ma voiture au parking de mon boulot et prendre le mtro aprs mais y a deux problmes :
1. Ma ligne de mtro n'est pas ouverte toute la nuit
2. Le quartier craint  mort

Donc si je pouvais retrouver quelqu'un  un parking a me faliciterait normment les choses (mme si le fait de trouver ledit parking est dj pas facile en soit pour moi :/ et j'ai pas de gps)

[EDIT]Je peux ventuellement russir  aller jusque Gare de Lyon, a craint l bas ?[/EDIT]

PS : je sais j'ai vraiment l'air d'une abrutie l, mais euh... je suis vraiment pas doue en orientation, l'option devait couter trop cher  mettre en place  l'poque, et vu le nombre de fois que je me suis perdue, je prfre prendre les devants sinon vous tes pas prts de me voir  ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

Tu es vers o ?

----------


## LineLe

je suis du cot de porte de Bagnolet (En fait au terminus de la ligne 3 Gallini)

----------


## Shugo78

C'est prs de Montreuil  ::?:  non  ::aie:: ?

----------


## LineLe

> C'est prs de Montreuil  non ?


oui c'est la porte d' cot

----------


## Shugo78

Je pourrais peut tre  ::?: 
Faut voir, c'est quoi l'heure ?

----------


## spawntux

D'apres le MP il me semble que c'est rendez vous a 19 H ^^

----------


## LineLe

> Je pourrais peut tre 
> Faut voir, c'est quoi l'heure ?


Oulah fais pas un dtour exprs !!  ::oops::   Je demandais juste au cas o par chance il y avait quelqu'un par l bas

----------


## Katyucha

Je propose un nouveau T-Shirt pour notre secrtaire prfre :

----------


## Shugo78

> D'apres le MP il me semble que c'est rendez vous a 19 H ^^


petit oubli  ::mrgreen::  



> Oulah fais pas un dtour exprs !!  Je demandais juste au cas o par chance il y avait quelqu'un par l bas


Non c'tait comme a pou rendre service  :;): , mais bon....
Et j'adore le T-Shirt  ::aie::  !
PS : C'est marrant comment tout le monde sait que je suis dans les yvelines .....

----------


## BiM

C'est peut-tre le 78 du pseudo... (au hasard).

Kat > Tu me l'offres quand ? (Taille M  ::aie:: )

J'aurais eu ma voiture, je t'aurais ramen Shugo mais en l'occurence, ma tuture est  Perpignan  ::P:

----------


## LineLe

> J'aurais eu ma voiture, je t'aurais ramen Shugo mais en l'occurence, ma tuture est  Perpignan


Non mais en fait le scooter c'est trs bien  :;):  
il me sauve la vie jeudi  ::D:  
Merci shugo  ::zoubi::

----------


## Shugo78

> C'est peut-tre le 78 du pseudo... (au hasard).


Bien vu le 78 du pseudo (moi qui croyais que a se voyait pas  ::aie::  )



> J'aurais eu ma voiture, je t'aurais ramen Shugo mais en l'occurence, ma tuture est  Perpignan


Pas grave, c'est cool le scooter  :;): 



> Non mais en fait le scooter c'est trs bien  
> il me sauve la vie jeudi  
> Merci shugo


Si ya pas de problme ouai  :;):

----------


## Katyucha

> Kat > Tu me l'offres quand ? (Taille M )


Mince, j'ai command du XL ...  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

78 , ca aurait pu etre l'anne de naissance  ::D:

----------


## BiM

Enfin pour un parisien...

Bon, LineLe proposais mtro Gobelins, je trouve a pas trop mal  :;):  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

LineLe > Je disais que j'aurais pu ramener spawntux si j'avais ma voiture, pas toi  ::aie::  Enfin si, j'aurais fais un dtour sans soucis  :;):  Mais bon, c'est pas possible.

----------


## spawntux

Oui enfin pas trop besoin qu'on me ramene si on va a mouffetard ^^ j'habite place d'italie ^^ donc voila ^^ .

----------


## BiM

> Oui enfin pas trop besoin qu'on me ramene si on va a mouffetard ^^ j'habite place d'italie ^^ donc voila ^^ .


Heu je parlais de Shugo  ::aie::  .... au temps pour moi  ::):

----------


## LineLe

> Enfin pour un parisien...
> 
> Bon, LineLe proposais mtro Gobelins, je trouve a pas trop mal  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> 
> LineLe > Je disais que j'aurais pu ramener spawntux si j'avais ma voiture, pas toi  Enfin si, j'aurais fais un dtour sans soucis  Mais bon, c'est pas possible.


J'ai propos a moi ?  :8O:  
j'ai rien dit, je savais mme pas que ca existait une station Gobelins
et euh oui je peux ramener spawntux  place d'It s'il veut.
mais j'ai pas trop suivi non plus l

----------


## BiM

Ah ben nan c'est spawn, au temps pour moi (encore).

Et je comprend pourquoi maintenant, il habite en face !!

Ceci dit, c'est une "petite" station entre place d'Italie et Mouffetard, ca me parait bien  :;): 

(On sait chez qui on va manger  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Katyucha

Ca me va pour les gobs !

Faudra que je trouve ou me garer, ca sera pas vident jeudi je sens

----------


## spawntux

Lol bas oui ^^ faut ce qu'il faut ^^ bon pour manger ca risque d'etre pas xD possible ^^

----------


## BiM

> Lol bas oui ^^ faut ce qu'il faut ^^ bon pour manger ca risque d'etre possible ^^


Ca pour une bonne nouvelle, c'est une bonne nouvelle !

Je propose qu'on se fasse repas froid, chacun amne un truc :
 Salades Cakes Gteaux Boissons Mini sandwichs Etc.

Enfin, pour ceux qui peuvent videmment. Ca nous vitera d'aller poireauter dans un resto. Avec un peu de chance, il fera beau et on pourra se poser dans un parc/square.

----------


## LineLe

suis pas doue en cuisine, mais je peux faire un dessert....

----------


## bakaneko

> suis pas doue en cuisine, mais je peux faire un dessert....


 ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::  
On voit tout de suite les gouts de la demoiselle  ::D: 
 ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## spawntux

eux lol me suis tromp xD pas possible lol vue le bordel de mon appart lol ^^

----------


## BiM

> eux lol me suis tromp xD pas possible lol vue le bordel de mon appart lol ^^


Ben range le  ::mouarf::  (T'avais pas qu' te tromper  ::P: )

----------


## LineLe

bon ben pas de choux alors

----------


## BiM

En tout cas, prvoyez les parapluies : http://www.meteofrance.fr/FR/mameteo...D=200706211800

----------


## Katyucha

BiM, tu peux aller ranger mercredi soir, il sera pas contre je pense 

 ::aie:: 

Merde, il va pleuvoir, moi qui voulait  venir en bermuda avec la chemise hawaienne ... pas de chance

----------


## LineLe

moi qui voulais me dguiser en fille... vous aurez pas de chance, vous aurez droit  la clodo  ::aie::

----------


## spawntux

Mais lol ^^

----------


## Katyucha

> moi qui voulais me dguiser en fille... vous aurez pas de chance, vous aurez droit  la clodo


Saloperie de temps ...
En tout cas, les oprations se font vite fait chez toi  ::D:

----------


## LineLe

> Saloperie de temps ...
> En tout cas, les oprations se font vite fait chez toi


Encore un qui sous estime les talents de camouflage des femmes....  ::roll::  
t'as pas du te faire avoir bien souvent alors  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

> Encore un qui sous estime les talents de camouflage des femmes....  
> t'as pas du te faire avoir bien souvent alors


Je ne vois mme pa de quoi tu parles  ::ange::

----------


## Shugo78

J'ai rien compris au histoire de qui peut ramener qui  ::fou::   ::?: 
Mais bon station gob c'est ok !
Et vous aller gouter mes talents de cuisinier  ::aie::  !



> 78 , ca aurait pu etre l'anne de naissance


ah oui... mais non, je vous laisse la surprise  :;): 
ps : si ca trouve j'ai 80 ans, vous pouvea pas savoir ^^

----------


## spawntux

Oui donc on mange ou ^^ xD
Au gob ya un mac do et ya des traiteur chinois ^^

----------


## BiM

> Oui donc on mange ou ^^ xD
> Au gob ya un mac do et ya des traiteur chinois ^^


Je crois qu'on va faire comme a.

Est-ce qu'ils sont chers tes traiteurs ? Y'a un peu de place pour y faire manger des gens ?

PS : La carte a t mis  jour en fonction des MPs envoys et confirmations reues.

----------


## Shugo78

Moi je prfre confirmer au dernier moment, en cas de problmes  :;):  
Mais pour l'instant aucun problme  l'horizon  ::mrgreen::

----------


## spawntux

Genre ya un chinois c'est 540 2 petit nems un plat (riz, nouilles) + viande (porc ou poulet).

Enfin c'est dans ce style  la ^^

----------


## BiM

> Genre ya un chinois c'est 540 2 petit nems un plat (riz, nouilles) + viande (porc ou poulet).
> 
> Enfin c'est dans ce style  la ^^


Moins cher que Mc Do, cool  ::lol::

----------


## Shugo78

Mac Do or not Mac Do ?
Moi je suis moyennement fan  ::?:

----------


## Cybher

jpourrais pas etre present
desol

----------


## Katyucha

Not Macdo

On verra sur place, je pense pas qu'on va mourir de faim

----------


## Vow

> Toi tu es LE bienvenue, a moins que tu nous cache des choses sous tes vtements...


Ca, je ne peux rien dire  ce propos...  ::roll::  

Pour jeudi, a va pas trop le faire pour moi, a sera dur la circulation sur Paris je pense...
Sinon je vous aurais bien propos de venir chez moi, sauf que vous vous ne voulez pas  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

> Ca, je ne peux rien dire  ce propos...  
> 
> Pour jeudi, a va pas trop le faire pour moi, a sera dur la circulation sur Paris je pense...
> Sinon je vous aurais bien propos de venir chez moi, sauf que vous vous ne voulez pas


C'est pour ca que je vais poser ma voiture aux alentours de paris et utiliser le ticket a 2.5 Euros pour le dplacement. Ca sera mieux
Je connais un petit parking sympa et peu connu et gratuit :p

----------


## Vow

De l'autre ct de Paris ?  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

Ca dpend d'ou tu viens :p 
c'est pret de l'A6 donc ca me va trs bien :p

----------


## Vow

Ok lol. Ca me conviendrait aussi (mme si j'ai horreur des transports en commun, surtout pendant des "jours" spciaux).
Dans quel coin c'est ?

----------


## Katyucha

Faut payer $$ non mais !

----------


## Vow

Je t'offre un Windows Me  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Katyucha

::(:  tu m'aimes plus

----------


## Theocourant

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

Voil je vais venir Jeudi mme si les gobelins c'est pas top (eh oui toujours  rler  ::aie::  )
Par contre j'aurai pas la voiture (trop galre pour se garer et enocre une fois). Dsol pour Shugo78 et pour toi BiM parce que je suis sr que tu voulais en profiter.
De plus, je resterai pas tard le soir enfin j'en parlerai jeudi.

@+tlm

Tho

----------


## BiM

> Bonjour  toutes et  tous,
> 
> Voil je vais venir Jeudi mme si les gobelins c'est pas top (eh oui toujours  rler  )
> Par contre j'aurai pas la voiture (trop galre pour se garer et enocre une fois). Dsol pour Shugo78 et pour toi BiM parce que je suis sr que tu voulais en profiter.
> De plus, je resterai pas tard le soir enfin j'en parlerai jeudi.
> 
> @+tlm
> 
> Tho


Theo > Je dors sur Paris  :;):  Merci quand mme d'y avoir pens.

PS : Y'a des trains toute la nuit.

----------


## Vow

> tu m'aimes plus


A qui la faute, j'aurais d gagner aux loups-garous, tu as pas voulu qu'on tue la vieille voyante  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

:8O:   :8O:  
T'es pire qu'une fille ! Habituellement, c'est les filles qui te disent : "ouais mais d'abord, y a 3 mois, tu m'as pas tenu la porte de la voiture"

*prpare les boucliers anti BiM , LineLe  ...etc*

----------


## Vow

Fais gaffe aussi  Trinity  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

Mme pas peur, elle vient plus qu'elle a dit!

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

raaaaaaaaaaaa bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu je fais peurrrrrrrrr ::aie::  

on sait jamais je vais surement voir une copine chanter avec son groupe...si je me perds ya toujours le tlphone  :;): 



> Mme pas peur, elle vient plus qu'elle a dit!

----------


## BiM

> raaaaaaaaaaaa bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu je fais peurrrrrrrrr 
> 
> on sait jamais je vais surement voir une copine chanter avec son groupe...si je me perds ya toujours le tlphone


Elle chante ouuuuu ?

----------


## LineLe

> T'es pire qu'une fille ! Habituellement, c'est les filles qui te disent : "ouais mais d'abord, y a 3 mois, tu m'as pas tenu la porte de la voiture"
> 
> *prpare les boucliers anti BiM , LineLe  ...etc*


pourquoi un bouclier ?
genre on est violente...
ne t'inquite pas... on en recausera jeudi...  ::twisted::  ooops pardon, c'est sorti tout seul  ::ange::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

porte d'italie dans un caf  ::): 




> Elle chante ouuuuu ?

----------


## Theocourant

> porte d'italie dans un caf


Bon ben je propose de modifier le lieu de rendez-vous  Porte d'Italie histoire de faire le tour des cafs  ::mouarf::

----------


## gorgonite

> Bon ben je propose de modifier le lieu de rendez-vous  Porte d'Italie histoire de faire le tour des cafs



au dommage qu'il y en ait si peu... vous trouveriez vite  ::roll::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

je m'a tromp  ::aie::   c'est place d'italie ...mais a l'heure actuelle perso...je sais meme pas ce que je fais

----------


## BiM

> porte d'italie dans un caf


Bon bah ca va, c'est a ct, on pourra t'embter et soutenir ta cop  coup de "VIVE LES ORDINATEURS !!!"  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

> Bonjour  toutes et  tous,
> 
> Voil je vais venir Jeudi mme si les gobelins c'est pas top (eh oui toujours  rler  )
> Par contre j'aurai pas la voiture (trop galre pour se garer et enocre une fois). Dsol pour Shugo78 et pour toi BiM parce que je suis sr que tu voulais en profiter.
> De plus, je resterai pas tard le soir enfin j'en parlerai jeudi.
> 
> @+tlm
> 
> Tho


Pas grave, ja me debrouille  ::):  
Par contre, a :



> @+tlm


Ca me rappele quelque chose.... Eximer  encore frapp  ::?:

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

eu.....ya pas de geek la bas.... ::dehors:: 




> Bon bah ca va, c'est a ct, on pourra t'embter et soutenir ta cop  coup de "VIVE LES ORDINATEURS !!!"

----------


## Katyucha

C'est parce qu'on n'y ai pas encore !!
*rajoute une deuxieme couche de kevlar*

----------


## gorgonite

> C'est parce qu'on n'y ai pas encore !!
> *rajoute une deuxieme couche de kevlar*



euh... y a pas mal d'tudiants qui font de l'info qui trainent vers place d'italie (avec du bon niveau en plus  ::roll:: )
je me souviens que cette anne, on a cum pas mal de sites dans le trajet Rue d'Ulm -> Place d'Italie -> Chevaleret  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> euh... y a pas mal d'tudiants qui font de l'info qui trainent vers place d'italie (avec du bon niveau en plus )
> je me souviens que cette anne, on a cum pas mal de sites dans le trajet Rue d'Ulm -> Place d'Italie -> Chevaleret


Parce que t'as un bon niveau toi ?

----------


## gorgonite

> Parce que t'as un bon niveau toi ?



bien sr que non, je ne parlais pas de moi... je suis un cancre cervel  ::roll:: 
je parlais des autres tudiants que j'ai vu y trainer  :;):

----------


## spawntux

Peut etre un petit resum ^^ :


Alors rendez vous le jeudi 21 juin 19H30 Station gobelin ligne 7 .

Programme Mouffetard 

Repas :

-Chinois (5,40) ??

-Mac do 6  par la ?? 


Si vous avez d'autre chose a ajout !

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

sur place ou a emporter???




 ::dehors:: 





> Peut etre un petit resum ^^ :
> 
> 
> Alors rendez vous le jeudi 21 juin 19H30 Station gobelin ligne 7 .
> 
> Programme Mouffetard 
> 
> Repas :
> 
> ...

----------


## BiM

> Peut etre un petit resum ^^ :
> 
> 
> Alors rendez vous le jeudi 21 juin 19H30 Station gobelin ligne 7 .
> 
> Programme Mouffetard 
> 
> Repas :
> 
> ...


Oui, tu as une partie des informations fausses et le rsum est l (mais y'en a qui ont du mal hein !)
http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co..._rid.php?id=16

[EDIT]trin, une ancienne caissire de McDo ?[/EDIT]

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

[mode scandale] nan mais ca va pas la tte!!!!!!!!!!!![/mode scandale]

..juste un sketch en anglais et rien a voir avec le mac do mais plutot les peripat.... ::aie::

----------


## spawntux

Ro dans l'ensemble c'est good ^^

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Je vais essayer de venir aussi mais je ne resterai surement pas toute la soire  ::):

----------


## BiM

> Je vais essayer de venir aussi mais je ne resterai surement pas toute la soire


MP d'organisation envoy.

[EDIT]Wahou, tu t'es mme inscrit comme un grand sur la carte ^^[/EDIT]

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

MP bien reus, merci  :;):  
et ouais pour la carte, je me suis dis qu'il fallait bien faire les choses tant qu' y tre  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Vow

En fait, je ne pense pas venir...
Peut-tre la prochaine fois !
Puis si vous voulez qu'on fasse a chez moi...  ::dehors::

----------


## BiM

> En fait, je ne pense pas venir...
> Peut-tre la prochaine fois !
> Puis si vous voulez qu'on fasse a chez moi...


Trop tard, tu l'as dit !

----------


## Vow

Je l'ai dj propos... Il parat que c'est trop loin  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Je l'ai dj propos... Il parat que c'est trop loin


T'habite o ?

----------


## Vow

En Essonne...

----------


## Katyucha

> En Essonne...


Essonne.... Orsay et Evry y sont et vala la distance l'un de l'autre !

----------


## Vow

Pas trs loin via la Francilienne  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

Coucou

euh
pour les gens qui viennent en voiture, vous vous garez o ?  ::oops::

----------


## Shugo78

Bonjour.
Dsol mais je pourrais pas tre l  ::oops:: , enfin pas  l'heure, alors je me demandais si il y avait possibilite d'essayer de vous retrouver plus loin, dans les environs de 20 h ?

----------


## BiM

> Bonjour.
> Dsol mais je pourrais pas tre l , enfin pas  l'heure, alors je me demandais si il y avait possibilite d'essayer de vous retrouver plus loin, dans les environs de 20 h ?


Oui, note mon numro de tlphone  :;):

----------


## LineLe

possible que je ne sois pas a l'heure non plus, parce que je ne sais pas quand je vais russir  trouver  ::oops::

----------


## Shugo78

> Oui, note mon numro de tlphone


J'ai pas, au dbut je ne voais pas pourquoi je l'aurais  mais aprs rflxion je me dit qu'il devait tre dans le MP que j'ai supprim en vidant ma boite  MP  ::oops::   ::oops::  , je suis vraiment un boulet ^^.

----------


## BiM

> possible que je ne sois pas a l'heure non plus, parce que je ne sais pas quand je vais russir  trouver


Pas de problme ma grande, appelle moi ds que tu es dispo  :;):  Il y a toujours des retardataires.

Shugo, je te renvoie mon num  ::boulet::

----------


## Shugo78

> Shugo, je te renvoie mon num


 ::ave::  ::ave::  Oh Merci ! ::ave::   ::ave:: 
ps : j'ai pas russi  les synchroniser pourtant j'ai essay pendant 10 minutes  ::mrgreen::  (les limites de ma connerie me font souvent peur  ::aie::  ).

----------


## Deadpool

Bon, si j'ai bien compris, on se retrouve  la station Gobelins  partir de 19h? C'est a?

Bon y'a aucune chance que je sois l  l'heure ( ::aie:: ) donc je risque de te tlphoner BiM pour savoir o vous tes...  ::):

----------


## LineLe

yok yok

je viens de faire un pitit tour sur le site de meteofrance
et visiblement il n'y aurait pas de pluie aujourd'hui  ::yaisse2::   (du moins ce soir, parce que la dans l'immdiat j'ai quelques doutes quand mme)

Ce soir je vais essayer de trouver le parking  place d'italie, j'ai cru voir que c'tait pas trs loin des gobelins... 

Et au passage, si quelqu'un voit passer une vieille fiesta rouge dlabre immatricule 67, avec une conductrice panique  son bord, il peut faire sa BA de l'anne et lui filer un ptit coup de pouce  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Et au passage, si quelqu'un voit passer une vieille fiesta rouge dlabre immatricule 67, avec une conductrice panique  son bord, il peut faire sa BA de l'anne et lui filer un ptit coup de pouce


On scrutera l'horizon  :;): 

Bon, pour ceux qui arrivent en retard, est-ce que vous mangez avec nous ?

----------


## Deadpool

> On scrutera l'horizon 
> 
> Bon, pour ceux qui arrivent en retard, est-ce que vous mangez avec nous ?


Moi je pense que oui. J'essaierai de pas arriver trop trop tard. Vers 19h30 a me semble jouable. Vous m'attendrez?  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Moi je pense que oui. J'essaierai de pas arriver trop trop tard. Vers 19h30 a me semble jouable. Vous m'attendrez?


On  l'habitude...  ::roll::  Tu te rappelles pas la fois o on a commenc  manger  21h ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> On  l'habitude...  Tu te rappelles pas la fois o on a commenc  manger  21h ?


Si je me souviens...  ::oops::  

Mais bon, tu avais des gteaux pour te faire patienter.  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Si je me souviens...  
> 
> Mais bon, tu avais des gteaux pour te faire patienter.


C'tait pour trin  ::love::  et finalement j'ai tout mang quasiment  ::aie::

----------


## nyal

> Ce soir je vais essayer de trouver le parking  place d'italie, j'ai cru voir que c'tait pas trs loin des gobelins...


Je ne vois pas de parking place d'italie. Par contre, il y'en a un au bout de l'avenue de choisy (centre commercial  Massna ).

----------


## Katyucha

Trouvez une place va etre un beau bordel... 
Chacun pour soiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## LineLe

> Je ne vois pas de parking place d'italie. Par contre, il y'en a un au bout de l'avenue de choisy (centre commercial  Massna ).


a doit etre a... c'est visible ? (genre y a un gros phare indiquant la direction ? )

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Je serai  l'heure, pas de soucis. D'ailleur comme je n'ai encore jamais eu la chance de voir votre frimousse  chacun, j'aurai un t-shirt noir avec un motif blanc au centre et un jean. Ok c'est classique, mais n'hsitez pas  m'interpeller si vous pensez que c'est moi ^^

----------


## nyal

> a doit etre a... c'est visible ? (genre y a un gros phare indiquant la direction ? )


Bah plus ou moins.... Sinon on dirait bien que le centre commercial paris italie 2 possde un parking. Je ne sais pas o est son entre par contre. Il vaudrait donc mieux que tu utilises celui la. Tu serais juste  cot des gobelins.

----------


## gorgonite

> Par contre, il y'en a un au bout de l'avenue de choisy (centre commercial  Massna ).




c'est trs risqu... il est souvent difficile de trouver des places, et je crois qu' partir d'une certaine heure (fermeture du centre commercial), a ferme  ::?: 

par ailleurs  partir de 18h, il y a de gros bouchons dans l'avenue de choisy...  ::?: 


(je connais bien... c'est  5 min de chez moi  :;): )

----------


## LineLe

mais comment je vais faire  ::pleure::  
je sens que je vais pas avoir le choix et me garer  St Emilion...

----------


## gorgonite

> mais comment je vais faire  
> je sens que je vais pas avoir le choix et me garer  St Emilion...



il y a des "parkings gratuits" et ouverts 24/24 en priphrie de Paris, puis tu prends le mtro pour aller aux Gobelins  :;):

----------


## LineLe

le fait qu'un parking soit payant ca ne me drange pas
tout ce que je demande, c'est que je le trouve, qu'il craigne pas, qu'il soit ouvert tout le temps et qu'il y ait de la place...
je pense que j'irais  st emilion et que je prendrais le metro... faut juste que je trouve la bouche de metro en fait...

----------


## nyal

> le fait qu'un parking soit payant ca ne me drange pas
> tout ce que je demande, c'est que je le trouve, qu'il craigne pas, qu'il soit ouvert tout le temps et qu'il y ait de la place...
> je pense que j'irais  st emilion et que je prendrais le metro... faut juste que je trouve la bouche de metro en fait...


Sinon tu tournes. Tu trouveras une place dans une rue.

----------


## BiM

*/!\* http://www.metrofrance.com/fr/articl...4-48/index.xml

[EDIT]Ah merde, c'est pour Lille a (pas tap)[/EDIT]

[EDIT](bis)
C'est celui l le bon lien.
http://www.prefecture-police-paris.i...estations2.htm
http://www.prefecture-police-paris.i...sique_2007.gif
[/EDIT]

----------


## al1_24

Je vous aurais bien rejoints, mais notre orchestre a t rquisitionn dernire minute pour une animation en ville  ::(: 

Ce qui n'augure rien de bon pour le maintien du beau temps  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> Je vous aurais bien rejoints, mais notre orchestre a t rquisitionn dernire minute pour une animation en ville 
> 
> Ce qui n'augure rien de bon pour le maintien du beau temps


C'est ou ?  :;):

----------


## Katyucha

> Je vous aurais bien rejoints, mais notre orchestre a t rquisitionn dernire minute pour une animation en ville 
> 
> Ce qui n'augure rien de bon pour le maintien du beau temps


Trooooooooop bon ! ouais dis nous ou tu seras ... on viendra te voir ^^

----------


## BiM

Pour info, un groupe de geeks boutonneux, c'est nous ! (Quoi ? Vous avez pas de boutons ?  ::aie:: )

D'autre part, je porte bien le T-Shirt DVP et vu que j'ai pas envie de me la pter au taff, j'ai laiss ma veste (noire) par-dessus. J'espre pouvoir l'enlever ce soir (selon T).

D'autre part j'ai un jean  ::mrgreen::  

Et le plus important, j'ai un sac  dos rouge avec un papillon en perle dessin dessus  :;):  C'est mon signe distinctif et probablement un magazine  la main pour le premier arriv.

----------


## al1_24

> C'est ou ?


 L  de 19h30  20h30

Je ne sais pas si a plaira  ceux qui nous entendront, mais nous on se fera plaisir  ::yaisse2::

----------


## BiM

> L  de 19h30  20h30
> 
> Je ne sais pas si a plaira  ceux qui nous entendront, mais nous on se fera plaisir


Ah w mais non, le 94 c'est loin et puis ton lien est "bidon" :p

----------


## al1_24

> Ah w mais non, le 94 c'est loin


 Pour avoir un peu de verdure  proximit de Paris, c'est rarement en plein centre  :8-):  
[edit] 18 km de ND exactement [/edit]




> et puis ton lien est "bidon" :p


 Y sont ch... chez Mappy !

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Bon c'est cool je devrais vous trouvez facilement avec tout a  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Shugo78

Voilo, moi je pars le plutt possible pour tre parmis vous le plutt possible(logique  ::P:  ).
je pense que je serais l-bas vers 20 h si j'ai pas de problme  :;):

----------


## LineLe

bon ben moi je pars maintenant...
je me gare  St Emilion et je viens en metro...
et actuellement porte de Bagnolet - Porte de Bercy y en a pour 25 minutes...  ::pleure::  ca va tre le gros bordel...
En gros, je serais srement en retard....

----------


## BiM

> bon ben moi je pars maintenant...
> je me gare  St Emilion et je viens en metro...
> et actuellement porte de Bagnolet - Porte de Bercy y en a pour 25 minutes...  ca va tre le gros bordel...
> En gros, je serais srement en retard....


Je suis sre que tu vas tre en avance, si c'est le cas, n'hsite pas  m'appeller.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Je dcolle aussi ! a tout a l'heure.

----------


## spawntux

Bon moi je partirai certainement vers 25 ^^ all a toute  :;):

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Je n'ai pas pu rester longtemps mais a m'a bien fais plaisir de mettre des visages sur ces pseudos, j'espre que la fin de soire s'est bien droule pour tous !  ::):  J'attends les photos  :;):

----------


## spawntux

Bonsoir

Oui edouard ca fait plaisir aussi j'ai trouv ca plutot tres sympa^^


Bon la douche m'appel ^^ 

allez bonne nuit

Cordialement

----------


## LineLe

oue oue
J'ai mal aux cheveux... (je plaisante  ::mrgreen::  )

J'ai trouv a fort sympathique galement  ::D:  
Merci  notre GO !

Et je tenais  remercier Descent et Aitone pour m'avoir raccompagne (mme s'ils ont failli me raccompagner sans moi  :;):  ) 
D'ailleurs j'espre que ton bras va mieux Aitone  ::oops::

----------


## Deadpool

Salut  tous, merci galement pour cette sympathique soire.  :8-):  

Bon c'est un peu dur ce matin par contre.  ::lol:: 




> Je n'ai pas pu rester longtemps mais a m'a bien fais plaisir de mettre des visages sur ces pseudos, j'espre que la fin de soire s'est bien droule pour tous !  J'attends les photos



Moi aussi, j'attends les photos et surtout certaines photos.  ::aie::  Katyucha, je compte sur toi.  ::mrgreen::  





> Et je tenais  remercier Descent et Aitone pour m'avoir raccompagne (mme s'ils ont failli me raccompagner sans moi  ) 
> D'ailleurs j'espre que ton bras va mieux Aitone


Bah, de rien mais c'est clair qu'on a failli partir sans toi et a aurait t abus.  ::lol::  Mais heureusement Aitone a t hroque, il tait prt  risquer son bras pour toi, j'espre que tu t'en rends compte.  ::mouarf:: 




> Bonsoir
> 
> Oui edouard ca fait plaisir aussi j'ai trouv ca plutot tres sympa^^
> 
> 
> Bon la douche m'appel ^^ 
> 
> allez bonne nuit
> 
> Cordialement


Ton kidnapping s'est bien pass?  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Bon c'est un peu dur ce matin par contre.


Je confirme....




> Moi aussi, j'attends les photos et surtout *certaines* photos.  Katyucha, je compte sur toi.


Lesquelles  :8O:  



> Bah, de rien mais c'est clair qu'on a failli partir sans toi et a aurait t abus.  Mais heureusement Aitone a t hroque, il tait prt  risquer son bras pour toi, j'espre que tu t'en rends compte.


Arrte me donne pas plus de remords  ::oops::  



> Ton kidnapping s'est bien pass?


D'aprs toi, quand un mec se fait sauter dessus par plusieurs filles en folie... ca se passe mal ?  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

Hello !

LineLe, tu vas te marrer mais l'A6 tait ferme .... j'ai galr pour rentrer ... Dsol de ne pas t'avoir raccompagner mais dj que je suis rentr a 3H15 ...  ::D:  

Ouais, la, je crois que spawn nous doit des explications sur le groupe de nanas qui lui ait tomb dessus  :8O:   :8O:  
Quel succs !!

Allez,  la prochaine fois , on essayera deux verres d'alcool pour LineLe  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

> Lesquelles


Une certaine photo sur une fontaine par exemple.  ::mouarf::  




> Arrte me donne pas plus de remords


Meuh non.  ::D:  




> D'aprs toi, quand un mec se fait sauter dessus par plusieurs filles en folie... ca se passe mal ?


C'est pour a que je veux tous les dtails.  ::aie:: 

Par contre j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'est devenu Shugo.  ::?:

----------


## LineLe

Oh oui ces photos ci taient mmorables !!  ::mouarf::  
je veux je veux je veux !

Pas de nouvelles de shugo non plus de mon ct...

----------


## gege2061

> Allez,  la prochaine fois , on essayera deux verres d'alcool pour LineLe


 ::salo::   ::mouarf:: 

(peut pas faire plus ce matin)

----------


## LineLe

> Hello !
> 
> LineLe, tu vas te marrer mais l'A6 tait ferme .... j'ai galr pour rentrer ... Dsol de ne pas t'avoir raccompagner mais dj que je suis rentr a 3H15 ...  
> 
> Ouais, la, je crois que spawn nous doit des explications sur le groupe de nanas qui lui ait tomb dessus   
> Quel succs !!
> 
> Allez,  la prochaine fois , on essayera deux verres d'alcool pour LineLe


C'est petit, c'est vil, c'est mesquin, c'est mchant, c'est bas de ta part....

Et ne t'inquite pas j'ai t raccompagne par deux jeunes hommes, dont un garde du corps, je n'avais rien  craindre... ils ont juste failli m'oublier sur le quai 

PS : il tait 3h de mon ct quand j'ai pu me glisser dans mon lit
PS2 : Sytadin/fermetures est ton ami  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

pouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa j'ai la tete perdue ce matin au boulot 2h de sommeil, ils ont rien trouv de mieux que de ferm ma gare (la ou j'avais laiss ma voiture) soit disant pour travaux....-_- super...

j'espre que pour vous ca a t plus simple  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

Bonjour,

Je viens d'arriver au boulot  ::aie:: 

Aucune nouvelle de Shugo, j'espre qu'il va bien  ::?:  

En tout cas, la soire tait trs sympa (merci moi  ::aie:: ).

J'ai bien aim le moment o 4' arrive : "Salut moi c'est Katyucha, et toi ?"
"Heu, ben lui, il est pas avec nous..."

Et tous les moments mmorables, notemment gege qui a encore eu un sacr succs... Et spawn qui l'a totalement cras par un succs encore plus fulgurant !!!

Et la prochaine fois, on les fait vraiment les dfis, c'est bien plus drle.

J'voulais dire aussi que mes cheveux ont survcu.

Et puis je dis : "SEX LE AITONE !!!" (Vivement les photos  :;): ) Aprs, tu oses me dire que tu es timide !

----------


## BiM

> pouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa j'ai la tete perdue ce matin au boulot 2h de sommeil, ils ont rien trouv de mieux que de ferm ma gare (la ou j'avais laiss ma voiture) soit disant pour travaux....-_- super...
> 
> j'espre que pour vous ca a t plus simple


T'as dormi sur un banc ?  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

et nannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  ::mouarf::  

je suis descendue avec mes potes a la station d'aprs et on est all chez l'un deux prendre sa voiture....mais de st michel mettre 1h30 pour rentrer au lieu de 30 min ca fait bobo a la tetete





> T'as dormi sur un banc ?

----------


## Katyucha

> PS2 : Sytadin/fermetures est ton ami


J'ai pas d'ami, je suis un geek, je suis un associal !

gg , c'parce qu'il est responsable sinon il est rien face a nous  ::mouarf::  

ouais, spawntux, successfully !

----------


## Vow

Oui vivement les photos que je me marre un bon coup  ::mouarf::  





> LineLe, tu vas te marrer mais l'A6 tait ferme .... j'ai galr pour rentrer ... Dsol de ne pas t'avoir raccompagner mais dj que je suis rentr a 3H15 ...


J'ai bien fait de ne pas venir alors...




> Ouais, la, je crois que spawn nous doit des explications sur le groupe de nanas qui lui ait tomb dessus   
> Quel succs !!


Tiens, je change d'avis l  ::aie::  





> pouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa j'ai la tete perdue ce matin au boulot 2h de sommeil, ils ont rien trouv de mieux que de ferm ma gare (la ou j'avais laiss ma voiture) soit disant pour travaux....-_- super...


Il y avait dj eu des problmes mardi soir... Coupure de la ligne  Juvisy  ::(:

----------


## gege2061

> notemment gege qui a encore eu un sacr succs...


a m'a quand mme cout 70  ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

C'est quoi toutes ces histoires  ::lol::  
racontez moi ce qui s'est pass  ::lol::

----------


## BiM

> a m'a quand mme cout 70


 ::roll::  ... Mais je parlais plutt du bar  ::oops::

----------


## Katyucha

Disons que gg a un certains talent pour se placer stratgiquement entre les deux seules filles pour la sance photo 

Disons que spawn s'est fait agresser par un groupe de groupie dchn, hurlant son nom dans la rue

Disons que t'avais qu'a rester, lacheur

Bientot tout en photo  ::D:

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Raaaah j'ai rat tout a, les photos vite ^^

----------


## spawntux

RO moi bas j'ai juste loup les cours xD Sinon apres bas je susis remont sur mouffetard .

----------


## Aitone

Bonjour,

Soire trs sympa mme si on m'ampute le bras cet aprs-midi  ::evilred::  

Les photos ? Quelles photos ? Kat les a supprimes n'est-ce pas ?  ::oops::  

Et en lisant le topic, je viesn de comprendre que le coup que Descent a pay hier, c'tait pour son anniv', j'avais rien calcul alors

BON ANNIVERSAIRE

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> RO moi bas j'ai juste loup les cours xD Sinon apres bas je susis remont sur mouffetard .


c'est la ou j'tais  ::D:  mais j'ai pas vu de mec entour de 3000 filles  ::aie::

----------


## spawntux

non juste de 4 lol ^^ ro tu parle avant meme pas entour de bim ni de celine gege par contre xD ^^ 

Arf pas bien le lendemain matin un aspirine s'il vous plait ....

----------


## BiM

> c'est la ou j'tais  mais j'ai pas vu de mec entour de 3000 filles


Lacheuse !

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Ey j'avais prvenue  ::D:  

je vous jure la prochaine je suis la de toute facon pass le 2 juillet j'ai plus rien



> Lacheuse !

----------


## spawntux

xD 

Sinon je passe une petite annonce signature de star DVP objet tres tres collector ^^ je vend mise a prix 100 000 (et oui ya celle de BIM donc bon ^^)

Bon je vais allez en cour a tout a l'heure ^^

----------


## BiM

> Ey j'avais prvenue  
> 
> je vous jure la prochaine je suis la de toute facon pass le 2 juillet j'ai plus rien


En tout cas, t'as loup deux tournes, un dfi de Aitone  la fontaine (ENFIN !), un gege calin, un spawn qui s'est fait littralement viol en plein rue, Line alcoolise, deux renversements de verre en moins de 5 minutes, etc.

----------


## Vow

*Aitone* C'est quoi encore cette btise avec ton bras ? On t'a mordu ?  ::mrgreen::  





> deux renversements de verre en moins de 5 minutes, etc.


Tiens a serait pas Aitone ? Je me souviens qu'il avait t champion pour a chez Descent  ::aie::  

Au passage, Bon Anniv Descent  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bonjour,
> 
> Soire trs sympa mme si on m'ampute le bras cet aprs-midi


C'est la ranon de l'hrosme.  ::lol::  




> Les photos ? Quelles photos ? Kat les a supprimes n'est-ce pas ?


C'est beau de rver.  ::aie::  




> Et en lisant le topic, je viesn de comprendre que le coup que Descent a pay hier, c'tait pour son anniv', j'avais rien calcul alors
> 
> BON ANNIVERSAIRE


Merci! Mais bon, a remonte  presque  un mois maintenant.




> *Aitone* C'est quoi encore cette btise avec ton bras ? On t'a mordu ?


Oui, il s'est fait mordre par une mchante porte de mtro.  ::mouarf::  




> Tiens a serait pas Aitone ? Je me souviens qu'il avait t champion pour a chez Descent


Non c'tait moi.  ::oops::  Et la deuxime fois, c'tait LineLe.




> Au passage, Bon Anniv Descent


Merci! Mme remarque qu' Aitone.  ::lol::

----------


## Katyucha

Tu veux mourir toi !
C'tait pas LineLe mais Spawntux !!!

Pauvre porte de mtro

J'ai les photos et pour plus de scurits, elles ont t sauvegards sur des serveurs  travers le monde et cod en RSA 4096 bits pour plus de suret  ::mrgreen::  

Vous les aurez surement dimanche soir

----------


## Deadpool

> Tu veux mourir toi !
> C'tait pas LineLe mais Spawntux !!!


Oups pardon.  ::oops::  J'avais pas vu et j'ai cru que c'tait LineLe, au temps pour moi.




> Pauvre porte de mtro
> 
> J'ai les photos et pour plus de scurits, elles ont t sauvegards sur des serveurs  travers le monde et cod en RSA 4096 bits pour plus de suret  
> 
> Vous les aurez surement dimanche soir


Lol, il me tarde.  ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

Bonjour  ::cry::  
Dsol mais je n'ai pas pu tre parmis vous(quoi vous l'aviez remarqu  ::aie::  ?), ma runion s'est fini trop tard, je rentre chez moi, 22h  ::aie::  , alors le temps d'arriver, quoique d'aprs ce que j'ai lu, a c'est fini un peu tard, donc si j'avais su.... mais j'ai pas voulu vous emmerder.
Dsol  ::cry::  , peut tre une prochaine fois  ::D:

----------


## BiM

> Bonjour  
> Dsol mais je n'ai pas pu tre parmis vous(quoi vous l'aviez remarqu  ?), ma runion s'est fini trop tard, je rentre chez moi, 22h  , alors le temps d'arriver, quoique d'aprs ce que j'ai lu, a c'est fini un peu tard, donc si j'avais su.... mais j'ai pas voulu vous emmerder.
> Dsol  , peut tre une prochaine fois


Aitone nous a rejoint  22h30  :;):  Mais bon, la prochaine fois, pense au moins  appeler histoire qu'on soit prvenu.

----------


## Shugo78

D'accord, je pensais pas que vous seriez encore l  ::):  , dsol  ::cry::

----------


## BiM

> D'accord, je pensais pas que vous seriez encore l  , dsol


Pour la prochaine fois, les RID finissent souvent vers minuit 1h pour cause d'arrt des trains et mtros. Si on peut faire plus, on ne se gne pas  :;):

----------


## Shugo78

Ok Chef  ::|:  ! 
Compris chef  ::|:  !
Je ferais mieu la prochaine fois chef  ::|:  !

----------


## BiM

> Ok Chef  ! 
> Compris chef  !
> Je ferais mieu la prochaine fois chef  !


Et, la vieillesse me tomba dessus...

----------


## Shugo78

> Et, la vieillesse me tomba dessus...


Dj  :8O:  !

----------


## spawntux

Ro elle parle mais ya que elle qui c'est fait mass hier lol ^^

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

hin??????????





> Ro elle parle mais ya que elle qui c'est fait mass hier lol ^^

----------


## BiM

> Ro elle parle mais ya que elle qui c'est fait mass hier lol ^^


Faut entretenir les vieux !

Ah oui, t'as loup ca aussi trin  ::mrgreen::  (Et puis ils massent vachement bien)

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

qui a mass qui???


(squence feux de l'amour potin et camera caf  ::aie:: )




> Faut entretenir les vieux !
> 
> Ah oui, t'as loup ca aussi trin  (Et puis ils massent vachement bien)

----------


## Katyucha

Dans la rue, en marchant, c'est pas vident pourtant mais je sais masser moua  ::roll:: 

Et j'ai le poil soilleux et brillant ...

----------


## spawntux

Pff mais non c'est moi qui masse le mieu ^^  na ^^

----------


## Vow

Qui c'est qui a bav le plus ?

----------


## Katyucha

> Pff mais non c'est moi qui masse le mieu ^^  na ^^


On parle de BiM pas de tes groupies, que tu t'es occup aprs

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

P***** j'ai vraiment rat le meilleur  ::lol::

----------


## BiM

> P***** j'ai vraiment rat le meilleur


Toi aussi tu voulais me masser ?
Cool  ::mouarf::

----------


## Katyucha

Ne commence pas  rver de Harem quand mme ^^

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

::cry::

----------


## BiM

> Ne commence pas  rver de Harem quand mme ^^


Faut-il que je te rappelle que j'en ai dj un (harem d'hommes et de femmes (n'est ce pas ma trin)) ? Entre l'cole, le boulot et le forum...

----------


## gorgonite

> Faut-il que je te rappelle que j'en ai dj un (harem d'hommes et de femmes (n'est ce pas ma trin)) ? Entre l'cole, le boulot et le forum...



a va les chevilles...  :8O:  ?

----------


## BiM

> a va les chevilles...  ?


Jaloux ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gorgonite

> Jaloux ?



pourquoi ? y aurait-il une raison valable ?
pas envie de finir dvorer par une mante religieuse...  ::aie::

----------


## spawntux

Ro mais moi MONssieur ^^ j'ai mass BIM plus mes groupille  :;):  ::king::   ::king::   ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse2::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Toi aussi tu voulais me masser ?
> Cool


Il vaut mieux pas pour toi si tu comptes garder ton dos en bon tat  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> Il vaut mieux pas pour toi si tu comptes garder ton dos en bon tat


J'suis plus solide que je n'en parais  :;):

----------


## Vow

Et si on jouait au catch  ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> J'suis plus solide que je n'en parais


Dans ce cas  tes risques et prils  ::P:

----------


## spawntux

Oui j'avoue BIM elle est mechante elle m'as frapp xD

----------


## Vow

Ca m'tonne pas d'elle...  ::roll::

----------


## Katyucha

> Oui j'avoue BIM elle est mechante elle m'as frapp xD


Pareil, elle m'a tap  .... moi qui suit un vritable  ::ange::  ...

----------


## LineLe

Wow
je pars me faire laminer  mon tournoi de tennis, et a trolle en mon absence...

Alors petite prcision, effectivement, ce n'tait pas moi qui avait renvers le verre, mais spawntux.

Dsole pour ton bras Aitone  ::oops::  je te paierais une bire la prochaine fois, mme si tu as os critiquer ma conduite....  ::roll::  

Ensuite : je suis d-chi-re... J'ai mal partout... creve et tendu d'hier... 4 matches o j'ai courru comme une forcene (mme que j'ai fini  genoux) et fidle  ma rputation : j'en ai pas gagn un seul...
bref, s'il y en a une ici qui mrite... que dis-je ! qui ncessite, question de vie ou de mort, d'un massage, c'est moi !

[EDIT] KAT !!!!!!
TU M'AVAIS PROMIS DE SUPPRIMER CETTE PHOTO OU VOUS VOUS ETES ACHARNE SUR MOI SI JE ME LAISSAIS PRENDRE EN PHOTO POUR LA SUIVANTE  ::evilred::  [/EDIT]
[EDIT BIS] Et je tiens  prciser qu'il faisait extrmement chaud dans ce bar... D'ailleurs BiM l'a confirm galement par la suite....
[/EDIT]

----------


## spawntux

Ah non moi je me rappelle pas qu'il faisait choix je voix pas de quoi tu parle  ::roll::   ::roll::   ::roll::   ::lol::   ::lol::  


Non mais  bon vivement la prochaine ^^

----------


## Vow

Dsol pour mes vannes bidon d'hier  ::oops::

----------


## LineLe

> Dsol pour mes vannes bidon d'hier


 ::koi::

----------


## Vow

Ah ok, je suis aussi transparent que a  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

> [EDIT] KAT !!!!!!
> TU M'AVAIS PROMIS DE SUPPRIMER CETTE PHOTO OU VOUS VOUS ETES ACHARNE SUR MOI SI JE ME LAISSAIS PRENDRE EN PHOTO POUR LA SUIVANTE  [/EDIT]


J'ai pas pu m'empecher... Un massage pour me faire pardonner?  ::ange:: 




> [EDIT BIS] Et je tiens  prciser qu'il faisait extrmement chaud dans ce bar... D'ailleurs BiM l'a confirm galement par la suite....
> [/EDIT]


Oui, c'est vrai, tu as raison, ca peut expliquer en partie...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

euh... pourrait-on voir les photos de votre soire (vous les publiez dans la taverne) ?

----------


## Deadpool

> euh... pourrait-on voir les photos de votre soire (vous les publiez dans la taverne) ?


Moi je veux bien, mais je sais pas si tout le monde sera d'accord.

----------


## LineLe

> J'ai pas pu m'empecher... Un massage pour me faire pardonner?


Je comptais plutt m'entraner  amliorer mon coup droit...  ::twisted:: 

Et euh tant donn que certaines photos de moi ont t prises de force dans un moment o je n'tais particulirement pas  mon avantage... je suis pas trop pour qu'on mette les photos en public... Et je ne suis pas sre que "sexy" Aitone soit trs chaud non plus  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

Pas de mise en public de toute manire.
Si les gens veulent voir des photos, ils ont qu'a venir ! 

LineLe... tu es toujours a ton avantage  :;):   ::ange::  (comment ca j'essaye d'esquiver les coups droits)

----------


## LineLe

fais attention je commence  amliorer mes revers aussi ^^

----------


## al1_24

Dans le temps, les demoiselles taient championnes du tricot  ::roll:: 
Maintenant, ce serait plutt le crochet... du droit  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

> fais attention je commence  amliorer mes revers aussi ^^


Je fais un compliment et on veut encore me taper ... je comprendrais jamais rien aux fiiiilles !!!

----------


## LineLe

> Dans le temps, les demoiselles taient championnes du tricot 
> Maintenant, ce serait plutt le crochet... du droit


Que veux tu, seules celles qui s'adaptent survivent...

Kat' : j'avais des doutes sur ta sincrit...  ::roll::  


Il faut que je fasse attention, tout le monde va me prendre pour une violente, alors qu'en fait, pas du tout  ::aie::

----------


## gorgonite

> Il faut que je fasse attention, tout le monde va me prendre pour une violente, alors qu'en fait, pas du tout



mais non, personne ne dira cela  :;): 
surtout si l'on tient  des dents et  ses bras  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> euh... pourrait-on voir les photos de votre soire (vous les publiez dans la taverne) ?


Non, comme toutes les RID, les photos ne sont pas diffuses. Je conserve mon droit  l'image (enfin en ce qui me concerne) et je n'ai srement pas  me justifie.

(Dsole Auteur, je t'aime bien, mais Lyon - Paris c'est 2h de train, alors bouge toi  ::aie:: )

----------


## Auteur

> Non, comme toutes les RID, les photos ne sont pas diffuses. Je conserve mon droit  l'image (enfin en ce qui me concerne) et je n'ai srement pas  me justifie.


ok... je n'insisterai pas  :;):  Et je te comprends.




> (Dsole Auteur, je t'aime bien, mais Lyon - Paris c'est 2h de train, alors bouge toi )


oui quand tu habites  100 mtres de la gare  ::aie::  Moi j'habite  45 minutes de la gare (et encore quand a roule bien, sinon il me faut 1 heure pour traverser tout Lyon et arriver  la gare  ::mrgreen:: ).

----------


## Vow

Bon, ben tant pis pour les photos  ::cry::  C'est vrai qu'on ne se connait pas  ::roll::

----------


## Vow

Pas d'autres R.I.D prvues cet t ?

----------


## gorgonite

> Pas d'autres R.I.D prvues cet t ?



rien ne dit que ce ne sera pas le cas vers aot.... mais c'est une rumeur tavernique  :;):

----------


## BiM

Justement je voulais ouvrir un nouveau thread pour une RID dbut Aot. Peut-tre un week end pour changer  :;): 

PS : Pour les photos, si je n'y pense pas ce soir, ca ne sera pas avant une semaine. N'hsitez pas  me tlphoner pour me le rappeller (pas de MP, je les verrai pas de toute faon).

----------


## Vow

Gorgo, pillier de taverne ?  ::mouarf::  

Ok BiM, merci... Ton retard se paiera en aot srement  ::P:

----------


## gorgonite

> Gorgo, pillier de taverne ?




pas du tout.... juste abonn et "engag" pour cette RID (si je ne change pas d'avis  la dernire minute, comme durant la premire RID parisienne, la seule que Bim n'est pas organis je crois d'ailleurs  ::P: )

----------


## Cybher

pas trop tard en aout.... apres il y a les vacances...  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

::salut::  

Favorable galement  un week end RID au mois d'aot!

 ::yaisse2::

----------


## gorgonite

> Favorable galement  un week end RID au mois d'aot!



pourquoi un WE  ::koi::  ?

y a des runions de famille, etc le WE ?
parce que d'habitude, vous ne voulez pas le samedi, et maintenant ce serait bon... rien que pour m'embter  ::triste:: 



en fait, j'ai rien contre le WE

----------


## Deadpool

> pourquoi un WE  ?
> 
> y a des runions de famille, etc le WE ?
> parce que d'habitude, vous ne voulez pas le samedi, et maintenant ce serait bon... rien que pour m'embter 
> 
> 
> 
> en fait, j'ai rien contre le WE



Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssqqqqqqqqqqqqqqquuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuu.  ::lol::  

Relis le post de BiM, c'est elle qui le suggre.  :;):  

C'est peut tre pour t'embter en effet.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

Prsente !  ::king::  
(enfin normalement, j'ai peur pour le samedi du premier week end d'aout  ::(:   enfin si c'est le soir ca devrait aller)

BiM : on va au bar dont je te parlais l'autre fois ?  ::aie::

----------


## gorgonite

> Relis le post de BiM, c'est elle qui le suggre.  
> 
> C'est peut tre pour t'embter en effet.



j'aurais du m'en douter... c'est une conspiration  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Prsente !  
> (enfin normalement, j'ai peur pour le samedi du premier week end d'aout   enfin si c'est le soir ca devrait aller)
> 
> BiM : on va au bar dont je te parlais l'autre fois ?


*OUI*

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

*Prsente* si c'est plutot dbut Aout...

----------


## BiM

Je pensais faire a le premier week end d'Aot, samedi ou dimanche comme ca vous arrange, midi ou soir comme a vous arrange. Genre un pic-nic ou resto puis bowling et... le bar  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> BiM : on va au bar dont je te parlais l'autre fois ?


Si c'est celui auquel je pense, c'est non  ::langue::

----------


## LineLe

> Si c'est celui auquel je pense, c'est non


rabat joie  ::cry::

----------


## Vow

Beaucoup de gens travaillent dbut aot ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Perso je bosse mais j'aime ca  ::mouarf::  




> Beaucoup de gens travaillent dbut aot ?

----------


## LineLe

> Beaucoup de gens travaillent dbut aot ?


je bosse aussi, mais moi j'ai plus le droit de poser des congs  ::?:

----------


## Vow

Bon, tant pis pour mon ide de faire a en journe durant la premire semaine d'aot.  ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

Dsol, moi je suis pas l en aot, s'il y a une RID, je ne pourrais pas tre l, vacances oblige  ::P:  !

C'est bizarre les gens qui bossent en aot  :8O:  !

----------


## BiM

Je travaille aussi  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est bizarre les gens qui bossent en aot  !


Ben limite je prfre bosser en aot quitte  prendre mes vacances plus tard.

Y'a moins de boulot, c'est plus cool, les transports sont moins engorgs. Bref, le pied.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Vow

D'accord avec David. mais bon, je n'ai pas trop le choix de mes vacances  ::cry::

----------


## Shugo78

> Ben limite je prfre bosser en aot quitte  prendre mes vacances plus tard.
> 
> Y'a moins de boulot, c'est plus cool, les transports sont moins engorgs. Bref, le pied.


Et tu prends des vacances des fois  ::lol::  ?

----------


## BiM

> Ben limite je prfre bosser en aot quitte  prendre mes vacances plus tard.
> 
> Y'a moins de boulot, c'est plus cool, les transports sont moins engorgs. Bref, le pied.


Je dteste aussi prendre mes vacances en Aot !

----------


## Deadpool

> Et tu prends des vacances des fois  ?


Bah en septembre. C'est la fin de la saison touristique mais la mto reste gnralement bonne. Et y'a moins de monde.  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Bah en septembre. C'est la fin de la saison touristique mais la mto reste gnralement bonne. Et y'a moins de monde.


pareil 
et pis c'est moins cher pour les locs  ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

Voil le resultata d'une geekitude solitaire et prolonge  ::aie::

----------


## Vow

Non, juste une question de bon sens  :;):

----------


## Shugo78

Seul contre tous  ::roll::

----------


## gorgonite

ben finalement, ce sera (encore) sans moi...  ::aie::

----------


## Vow

> ben finalement, ce sera (encore) sans moi...


Tu sais ce qu'il t'attend si tu viens pas ?  ::roll::  
Mme punition que sur une autre thread...  ::aie::

----------


## gorgonite

> Tu sais ce qu'il t'attend si tu viens pas ?  
> Mme punition que sur une autre thread...




je serais indisponible...  environ 500km de vous  :;): 
(je rentre sur Paris le 5/08)

et la semaine suivante, fte en famille  ::aie:: 


donc non pour les deux premiers WE  ::P:

----------


## Swog

Perso, je suis prsent du 16 au 23 aout en RP, c'est pour a que j'avais lanc l'ide d'une RID en RP au mois d'aout (oui, c'est moi qui l'avait lanc...  :;):  )

Ensuite, si c'est  un moment o je suis pas l... bah tant pis (pour vous  :;):  )  ::P:

----------


## Katyucha

Absent jusqu'a fin aout ...

Pour septembre, on verra suivant mes travaux d'appart

----------


## Vow

Moi absent du 10 au 20 aot...

----------


## lakitrid

Dans le principes vous buvez des tonnes d'alcool en parlant d'informatique et autre ?
 ::aie:: 
Tout ca pour dire que je tenterais bien l'exprience (sans l'alcool)  :;): 

Des prcisions sur le prochain rdv ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Moi c'est sans alcool et bourre quand meme va savoir.... puis eviter les suejts qui fachent : l'informatique...




> Dans le principes vous buvez des tonnes d'alcool en parlant d'informatique et autre ?
> 
> Tout ca pour dire que je tenterais bien l'exprience (sans l'alcool) 
> 
> Des prcisions sur le prochain rdv ?

----------


## Skyounet

A Paris du 13 au 31 aout.

----------


## gorgonite

> Moi c'est sans alcool et bourre quand meme va savoir.... puis eviter les sujets qui fachent : l'informatique...



pas d'informatique et d'alcool pendant les RID  :8O:  ???
mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette ville...  ::roll::

----------


## Katyucha

> pas d'informatique et d'alcool pendant les RID  ???
> mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette ville...


Apprend le nouveau mot gorgo : F I L L E , ca se prononce fille

Bravo ! Tu dcouvres la vie

----------


## gorgonite

> Apprend le nouveau mot gorgo : F I L L E , ca se prononce fille




je parlais des RID de Paris, et donc de la ville de Paris... car sur Lausanne, on boit (un peu) quand mme  ::roll::

----------


## gege2061

> je parlais des RID de Paris, et donc de la ville de Paris... car sur Lausanne, on boit (un peu) quand mme


Ouais mais Paris c'est une ville civilise  ::mrgreen:: 

Chacun boit ce qu'il veux, y en a qui vide les bouteilles de vodka du resto (comment a j'exagre  ::ange:: )

----------


## LineLe

> Dans le principes vous buvez des tonnes d'alcool en parlant d'informatique et autre ?
> 
> Tout ca pour dire que je tenterais bien l'exprience (sans l'alcool) 
> 
> Des prcisions sur le prochain rdv ?


Bah moi j'ai pas le droit de picoler de toute faon, pour le bien de tous d'ailleurs (y a pas besoin que je picole), et puis bon parler info... ben moi non en tout cas, apres tu fais ce que tu veux hein  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> Bah moi j'ai pas le droit de picoler de toute faon, pour le bien de tous d'ailleurs (y a pas besoin que je picole), et puis bon parler info... ben moi non en tout cas, apres tu fais ce que tu veux hein


j'esprais bien confirmer que les discutions ne tournent pas autour de ce sujet  :;):

----------


## gorgonite

> j'esprais bien confirmer que les discutions ne tournent pas autour de ce sujet




mais de quoi parlerez-vous  ::triste::  ?

JDR ? mangas ? magic ?

----------


## LineLe

> mais de quoi parlerez-vous  ?
> 
> JDR ? mangas ? magic ?


Mais c'est vrai a...  ::koi::  
de quoi donc parlaient les gens quand toutes ces choses l n'existaient pas...
De tricot...? de la meilleure priode pour planter ses choux...? de la dernire robe de percheron  la mode...?
 ::aie::  

Mais comment va-t-on faire ? De quoi va-t-on parler ? existe-t-il d'autres sujets que l'informatique, les jdr, les mangas, magic ?  :8O:  

Vite donnez moi un thme autre dont on discutera ce soir l que je me renseigne sur Wiki pour pouvoir participer, que je commande des bouquins sur Amazon, que je contacte tous mes collgues sur irc pour voir s'ils ont des liens sur le sujet !  ::aie::  


 :;):

----------


## Ricky81

> que je contacte tous mes collgues sur irc pour voir s'ils ont des liens sur le sujet !


Sont pas recommandables tes collgues  ::aie::

----------


## gorgonite

> Mais c'est vrai a...  
> de quoi donc parlaient les gens quand toutes ces choses l n'existaient pas...
> De tricot...? de la meilleure priode pour planter ses choux...? de la dernire robe de percheron  la mode...?




ben ils parlaient pas... ils partaient en guerre, ou ils se tuaient au travail  ::roll::

----------


## lakitrid

> ben ils parlaient pas... ils partaient en guerre, ou ils se tuaient au travail


Deux options toujours disponibles  notre poque  ::aie:: 

On peut toujours parler nourriture ... en mangeant

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

C'est typiquement francais de parler bouffe en mangeant....c'est atroce


@gorgo: rien n'empeche les autres de boire...yen a deja qui ont des abonnements vodka...ou autres ou bires  ::mouarf::  




> Deux options toujours disponibles  notre poque 
> 
> On peut toujours parler nourriture ... en mangeant

----------


## gege2061

> yen a deja qui ont des abonnements vodka...[] ou bires


Ah nan l c'est le mme  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Je me disais aussi....  ::aie::  




> Ah nan l c'est le mme

----------


## Katyucha

Demander a gg de vous trouver une sortie sympa et CULturel sinon  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Demander a gg de vous trouver une sortie sympa et CULturel sinon


 ::mouarf2::  

Aller gege, t'avais une super ide l'autre jour ^^

----------


## Vow

On parle aussi de politique..., de StarAc (ou la Nouvelle Tare)  ::?:  
Voyez avec Aitone  ::lol::  




> Ouais mais Paris c'est une ville civilise


Et quelle civilisation...  ::aie::  




> Chacun boit ce qu'il veux, y en a qui vide les bouteilles de vodka du resto (comment a j'exagre )


 Et y en a qui boive du th  ::roll::

----------

